# Finishing with Arm-R-Seal... sand between coats or not?



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm finishing two Greene and Greene style bedside tables right now. These are the steps i've taken thus far…. this is my first major finishing project. It's all solid mahogany btw

1. sand to 180 all parts
2. Use Bartleys Dark wook filler to fill pores
3. Sand filler down and re-apply filler to get whatever was missed.
4. sand down excess filler
5. 3 coats of General Finishes Gel Stain "Java" Each coat was brushed on with a foam brush let it stand for about 7-10 minutes and then wipe off. Didn't sand between because i didn't see anything that suggested that. 
6. I just put the first coat of Arm-R-Seal Satin after tacking all parts.

How long to dry between coats and do i need to sand between Arm-R-Seal coats? My garage probably hovers in the 45F-65F range right now but not really any moisture lately.

Thanks All!!!


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

well the problem you might run into here is that poly is made to soak in and the gell is sitting on the surface sealing the surface. so that could create adhesion problems. arm-r-seal is a really good product though so it should dry but it won't be as strong a finish. a gel poly would be a better option here.


----------



## sdwoodworker (Jan 26, 2008)

The gel shouldn't be sitting on the surface it's still a penetrating stain just in gel form for uniformity of penetration. At least that's what the material on the stain says.


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Optimal temperature is around 70 or above. It does have driers in the finish which will speed it up, but 24 hours is not out of the question.
I like arm r seal, but i always had problems with the contents of the can plasticizing.


----------

